# Dormant Seeding - Too Early with no snow in sight



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

I like to dormant overseed right before a snow forecast. Aim for a day where there is no winds as well.....siting has a incline on it.

Just another -climate change- winter sofar. Haven't had a hard freeze. 
Should I be patient and hopefully some snow may come

If I overseed early, like this week, since I have off, as I just p1##s!ng seed down the drain as some of the winter winds will eventually just blow it all around....

I know the answer. Just being patient I suppose.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I don't think it would matter. 
the idea of dormant seeding is that the seed just sits on the lawn while its too cold to germinate. The winter does give it a chance to work down into the soil. and then, when its finally spring, the seed germinates and poof, grass emerges. You and I are past the point where any seed will germinate this year, so i dont see harm in throwing it down whenever you like.


----------

